# Free Galleries on www.fotofile.org



## suj (Aug 31, 2003)

Hi All,
Being an avid photographer, I have beenb quite dissapointed with some of the hosting sites for our galleries - you know the usual commercialisation of the process with evey web venture becoming a money making spin.

I took it upon me and a couple of other chaps to create a website where any photographer can upload their images and share it with the rest of the community.

Yes, its commercial free, non-profit and pure fun. 

Please logon to http://www.fotofile.org to support the community which makes this passion for sight all worthwhile.

Thank you
Suj


----------

